# صرخة نادم



## خاطى ونادم (31 ديسمبر 2008)

بقولك تعالى يا ربى بقولك المس قلبى ارجوك ارجوك
انا تعبانة يا رب تعبانة من غيرك ارجوك يا ربى  الحقنى الحقنى قبل ما اغرق فى بحر الخطية
انا خطاياى كتيرة يا ربى كتيرة خالص
الحقنى يا رب انجدنى حررنى من عبودية ابليس
امانة يا رب امانة علشان خاطر امك الطاهرة الحنون القديسة العذراء مريم ارحمنى وساعدنى
انا نفسى يا رب اسيب الخطية نفسى اتحرر منها نفسى يا رب
امانة يا رب انا جاية وبقولك انا تعبت من الخطية ابليس خلانى عبدة ليه وللخطية انا جيالك يا رب وبقولك ارجوك يا رب حررنى حررنى حررنى انا تعبانة من غيرك تعبانة تعبانة ارجوك يا رب ،  الحقنى يا رب
انا حاسة نفسى ضايعة من غيرك يا رب . تايهة ماشية فى مركب نهايته معروفة انى اكيد هغرق مع خطيتى واثمى ودى حاجة تفرح الشيطان تفرحه خالص انا جيتلك يا يسوع وبقولك ارجوك ارجوك الحقنى وارحمنى ارجوك يا رب ارجوك نفسى اكون معاك نفسى يا رب تشدنى كدة وتضمنى جامد لحضنك اةةةةةةةةةة سعتها 
يا رب هنسى الدنيا ومافيها ارجوك ارجوك الحقنى يا رب انا حاسة نفسى ضايعة فى طريقى دى
ارجوك يا رب تكون  2009 سنة فيها ربى مالك قلبى مالك حياتى مالك عمرى مالك جسدى وروحى وفكرى وكل حاجة فيا
امانة يا رب انا جتلك وبقولك انا تعبانة تعبانة من غيرك . امانة امانة الحقنى بسرعة يا رب ارجوك مش انت يا رب الى قولت ادعونى فى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى طيب ادينى جيتلك يا رب وبقولك انى تعبانة من غيرك تعبانة خالص كمان
ارحمنى ارجوك ارحمنى بشفاعة ام النور الطاهرة القديسة العذرا مريم والقديس العظيم الانبا بولا اول السواح والانبا مكاريوس مثلث الرحمات والانبا مينا اسقف جرجا وكل مصاف قديسيك الذين ارضوك منذ البدء من ادم الى اخر الدهور  . ارحمنىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ................................ امين .​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2009)

خادى ونادم

اسم يعانق الموضوع

شكرااااا على الموضوع

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل اوووووووى 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع يا خاطى ونادم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 يناير 2009)

*ارحمنى انا كمان يارب واغفرلى كعظيم رحمتك
ولا تترك نفسى للهلاك 
نادم على كل شرورى ومعاصى 
نادم لانى كسرت قلبك
سامحنى وارحمنى يارب
امين*


----------



## botros_22 (29 يناير 2009)

صلاة جميلة جدا شكرا لك

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 يناير 2009)

ارحمنا يارب 
امين
شكرا عالصلاة الحلوة​


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

ارحمني يارب واغفر ...صلاة حلوة


----------



## osadly (29 يونيو 2010)

يا رب أنا كمان عبدك من فضلك سامحني - يا رب ارحمني أرجوك أنا ماستاهلش حتى أكون عبدك - من فضلك ارحمني واشفيني - أرجوك يا رب


----------



## maro sweety (5 يوليو 2010)

صلاة جميلة يا خاطى ونادم
رب المجد معك


----------



## christianbible5 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

> الحقنى يا رب انجدنى حررنى من عبودية ابليس
> امانة يا رب امانة علشان خاطر امك الطاهرة الحنون القديسة العذراء مريم ارحمنى وساعدنى
> انا نفسى يا رب اسيب الخطية نفسى اتحرر منها نفسى يا رب
> امانة يا رب انا جاية وبقولك انا تعبت من الخطية ابليس خلانى عبدة ليه وللخطية انا جيالك يا رب وبقولك ارجوك يا رب حررنى حررنى حررنى انا تعبانة من غيرك تعبانة تعبانة ارجوك يا رب


*الرب يبارك حياتك اختي...
صلي لأجلي...
صلاتك جميلة ورقيقة الرب يسوع يحفظك من كل شر...*


----------



## DODY2010 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ارحمنى انا كمان يارب واغفرلى كعظيم رحمتك
ولا تترك نفسى للهلاك
نادم على كل شرورى ومعاصى
نادم لانى كسرت قلبك
سامحنى وارحمنى يارب
امين
الهي اسمع واستجيب لكل اودك


----------

